# what to feed my 4 month old pups



## 1badk9 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have to two 4 month old German Shepherd puppies, I'm looking for a decent dog for to feed them right now I'm feeding them nutro max for puppies. Can someone help


----------



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

I personally am not a huge fan of Nutro...after having my pup on it for a couple months and never had one normal poop. There is no one tried and true dog food. Everyone has a different opinion. I think the most important things to consider are
1. Switch their food slowly over the course of about 10 days.
2. Do some reading up on the forums here, there's a plethora of great information about quality dog food.
3. Make sure the calcium/phosphorus ratios are 1:1 (lots of info about this on the forum as well.)

Best of luck to you!!  FYI-I feed my almost 5 month old Solid Gold Wolfcub. The first few ingredients are bison and fish. The other foods all had chicken and that just didn't appear to agree with him.

Every dog is different, and luckily there are plenty of good dog foods out there for every type of dog allergy, sensitivity, etc.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I have switched my 4.5 month GSD over to Simply Nourish. I use the puppy one which is Chicken and Brown Rice. This has been the food that has agreed with her the most. We started out with Nutro Natural, did Wellness but she didn't seem to like to eat it and had soft poops even after 3 weeks on it. She has been on this since the 5th of July and I really like the difference I see in her.

And what's great is it is made in USA. I think it only available at Petsmart, but they have been having a $5 off coupon.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Feeding Puppies to help evaluate foods. 

Do they say what the maximum protein is for the Simply Nourish:
Calcium Not less than 1.0% Phosphorus Not less than 0.60% Simply Nourish Chicken Puppy Food - Dog - Sale Category - PetSmart

I am glad she is doing well on it!


----------



## vc320 (Jul 19, 2011)

OP- I am in the same boot as you, trying to figure out what to feed my little guy. He had been on Purina Puppy Chow before I got him. I now have him on Diamond NATURALS (not regular diamond). But he has only been on it since Tuesday. 

Isn't the Calcium in the Simply Nourish too high?? 1.6% min.(Phosphorus is 1%mim)


----------



## 1badk9 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was thinking about going with diamond natural large breed puppy lamb and rice or diamond natural extreme athlete.


----------



## Linds214 (Jul 25, 2011)

We also have an almost 5 month old... she has been on Purina puppy chow (with her previous short-term owner)... and need to wean her off to something better quality! Have any of you heard of Canidae? All the local breeders I've read about, highly recommend it... thoughts??


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it is one of the high quality brands for adults, not sure for puppies. I just looked at their site and it looks like all the grain free ones have too % of calcium, some are at 2%.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't feed Nutro to a starving dog on the street, much less a pet that I care about. After they nearly killed Zoey back in December of 2009 during a NON-recalled time...I just can't knowingly feed a food like that. Bloody diarrhea, vomiting blood, she was lethargic (to the point she didn't even want to get up to go potty), the dog who eats anything and everything (and always had a steel stomach) wasn't wanting to hardly eat this. I honestly thought she was going to die. Took her off Nutro and what do you know?! She was fine and is now 13 years old and healthy. Never ever again. If you go look up reviews for the food you'll see I'm not the only person who has had problems like this. (Actually, I know of at least one other member on this forum who had the same problem with their GSD on Nutro) Kidney and liver damage/failure are VERY common in dogs and cats fed this food. Coincidence? I think not.

I'm a big fan of Solid Gold. Fed their dog foods, cat foods and supplements for several years now and never had a complaint. :thumbup:


----------



## GSDinMD (Apr 18, 2011)

Lindsay - My breeder feeds Canidae to their adults, not the pups. Recommended feeding Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover (or something like that) until 6 months old. Good luck.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, I just googled "Nutro Complaints" and I am just stunned! I originally had Stella on nutro. She never had any reaction like Zoey, but I will never use it again after ready all that. Glad we only went through one small bag.


----------

